# Which state is easiest to get a driver's license in Australia



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Just asking


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

That depends? Do you have a driver's license from your home country or will you have to start from scratch?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have full driving license from Pakistan. But unfortunately Pakistan is not included in the list of countries which are automatically exempt from driving tests.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I have full driving license from Pakistan. But unfortunately Pakistan is not included in the list of countries which are automatically exempt from driving tests.


In that case I can only say what the difficulty is in Victoria. In Victoria you can do your drive test in many different suburbs, you can do it near the city (if you like traffic and low speed limits) or in the suburbs (bigger roads, as well as quiet streets with houses).
I did fail my test two times before I got my license because they made me park in difficult situations and I didn't do it right. They are pretty rigourous, but if you're a good driver then it shouldn't be that hard.

You should probably take a couple of lessons from an instructor so you can learn all the new road rules and how they want you to drive.


----------

